# NEW member - My 1st TT ;-)



## Adam Janeway (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey. Everyone my name is Adam and i am from Worthing  It took me about 3 months now to register to this forum why? I dont know. But finally did it ;-) I have my first TT and love it. at the age of 25 I have never thought i would be driving around with an black Audii TT ;-) love it its the best car ever.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome nice looking TT I like the black on black  next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome............ excellent colour choice


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome , like those wheels 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome .Black one sare the best!
cheers
jon


----------

